# germans forum



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone know germans forum???


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

No, are you in the right place? Try the water bucket.


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi Rek,

try this one http://forum.drak.de 
It's Mr. Kremser's site, a very well experienced aquarist and chemist.

Regards,
Detlef


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

there are another???

i'm looking for germans forum to buy particular lant that in italy are impossibile to found


----------



## detlef (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello Rek,

sorry I can't help you out with German forums where you can buy plants.

But we have a couple of nurseries in Germany where you can eventually find what you are looking for:

www.zoologica de

www.dennerle.de

www.hans-barth.de

You might also try retailers such as

www.mm-aquaristik.de, they place orders from the nursery GULA

Also, have a look at www.echinodorus.de

Regards,
Detlef


----------

